# Zoey is throwing up



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey has thrown up 3 times tonight, always super foamy and bits of carrot in it, not sure where she got the carrot other than I dropped the bag the other day but I thought I picked them all up. She's my mini hoover vacuum that one is. She also had some pieces of something I am not sure what is  which scares me as it kind of resembles onion (which can be toxic to dogs). Anyways I called my dad/vet and gave her some Metoclopramide to help her nausea/vomiting, and am hoping she won't throw up anymore. The first time is smelled like dog poop seriously but didn't look like poop at all.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh no, poor Zoey! 

Whatever it is, I hope its all out of her system fast and she's better soon xxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh no....Hope Zoey is feeling better. Give her a big gentle ((((hug)))) from me. Bless her little heart!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Get well soon Zoey!! I hope she feels better soon and is quickly on the mend. 

Gosh, seems like there's been a lot of dogs throwing up lately! I wonder if there's some virus or something going around. I keep reading post after post about vomiting pups!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, poor Zoey! I hope she doesn't have any more vomiting episodes & that she feels better very soon!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Zoey isn't feeling well. I hope she is feeling 100% better very soon. Let us know.  Kisses & hugs little Zoey.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Ugh...she is still sickly this morning, won't eat her breakfast (Zoey NEVER not eats), and is still throwing up. My dad checked her and he thinks she has essentially food poisoning from eating the carrot that she found somewhere in my kitchen (it had been out for 3 or 4 days and I still don't know where she found it, I'm thinking it must have fallen behind my garbage can or something when I tossed the ones that fell). So I guess I need to be more vigilant about making sure nothing is on my kitchen floor. He gave her some antibiotics, more anti nausea and wants to check her again this afternoon, if she's still throwing up she might have to have sub q fluids. We are giving her pedialyte and probiotics as well. Poor girl. I would say I hope she learned her lesson but being the little hoover she is, I have to be VERY careful about anything that is on the floor she picks up EVERYTHING.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear she is not feeling better. Poor little girl. Keep us updated. Sending healing prayers.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor baby.  I sure hope she is doing much better soon. Them darned ole' carrots can be vile Ms. Zoey. No more for you! Keep us posted Heather.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So far no more puking, but you can tell she definitely isn't 100%, but I'm glad no more puking. I quit giving her carrots because I heard they can cause Pancreatitis, so she snuck this one the little stink.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Naughty Zoey, your momma no gibbed you dat carrot, you no should eatsted it!! 

I hope she continues to get better Heather, shes in our thoughts! Let us know how shes feeling later. 

Pedialyte is genius for this type of situation. I'm positive it saved Bryco's life when he was just a little turd!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No more puking is a great sign! I bet she'll be good as new by tomorrow. Fingers crossed, and love and best wishes sent.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Naughty Zoey, your momma no gibbed you dat carrot, you no should eatsted it!!
> 
> I hope she continues to get better Heather, shes in our thoughts! Let us know how shes feeling later.
> 
> Pedialyte is genius for this type of situation. I'm positive it saved Bryco's life when he was just a little turd!


Thank-you. Zoey is my little 'mini' hoover vacuum she will and has picked up everything. A few years ago I was chopping onion and a piece fell on the floor she gobbled it up so fast I couldn't stop her, so I had to make her puke (with hydrogen peroxide) I put her in the bathtub. I couldn't even believe how big the piece was that she puked up. It would have surely caused her problems.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> No more puking is a great sign! I bet she'll be good as new by tomorrow. Fingers crossed, and love and best wishes sent.


Thank-you. I think so too. She just is sleepy sleepy today.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, I give Quigley carrots all the time. He loves them, I have never heard they can give Pancreatitis. 

I do hope she is feeling better. Poor little sweety. Zoey, get better and stop worrying your Mama.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad she is on the mend, hope shes totally recovered soon!
Reese loves carrots too, he always gets a little bite when Im eating them, I didnt realize they were harmful either!?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had baby carrots in the fridge for a little too long one time. I would give Midgie 1-2 a day every now & then. The one day I decided to give her one but wondered if I should because they were in there a while. They looked & smelled o.k. About 20 minutes later she was running through the house trying to scratch her face off, jumping up on me telling me something was wrong. I started freaking out & gave her Childrens Benedryl that helped immediately & took care of the problem. I don't buy baby carrots any more & I'm scared to give her carrots even though her allergy test revealed a negative to carrots. 
Hope your baby's o.k. You're fortunate your dad's a vet. I bet he's a really good vet. They're hard to come by.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> So far no more puking, but you can tell she definitely isn't 100%, but I'm glad no more puking. I quit giving her carrots because I heard they can cause Pancreatitis, so she snuck this one the little stink.


I didn't know that!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Gosh, seems like there's been a lot of dogs throwing up lately! I wonder if there's some virus or something going around. I keep reading post after post about vomiting pups!


I know! 
Lily threw up her breakfast this morning. She just ate dinner a little while ago, so I hope she keeps it down.

Sorry to hear about Zoey. I'm glad she is holding her food down now. Hopefully tomorrow she will be 100%.
Keep is updated.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Well Zoey ate part of her dinner last night, then promptly puked it up, won't touch her breakfast, and threw up water this morning, and now has orangish jelly/mucous in her poop, her poop was formed but softer, so as soon as my dad has a free moment he's going to look at it (he's super busy this morning. She's very sleepy & clingy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor baby.  She's really having a time of it, isn't she. I was hoping she'd be all better today. Hopefully your Dad can get to the bottom of her illness, and maybe start some treatment that will help her recover faster. Still sending get well soon thoughts, and our prayers.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep us updated on little Zoey!! I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Still praying for our girl. Poor little sweety. Get better Miss Zoey!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

K, nothing too serious...she has SIBO (Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth) basically the good/bad bacteria in her system got out of whack from eating the bad carrots. So we are going to give her amoxicillin/metronidazole & probiotics, in addition to the anti-nausea. Poor girl! She's NOT a happy camper, she had to have fluids under the skin this morning. Also have to remove almost all fat from her diet for a week or two as it can develop into pancreatitis. He thinks I should add Tripe (he heard it helps with bacteria) to her diet but I haven't been able to find it without it being shipped for boucoup bucks). Tracy....would the canned be okay or not?

Here's information on it:
Balancing the Gut Flora - WSAVA 2003 Congress


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

kisses and hugs to miss zoey.  Hope she is on the mend and playing and feeling good again asap!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, somewhat good news! Yay! I'm so happy you have an answer to your babies illness. Now we'll pray for a speedy recovery & hope she'll be feeling herself by tomorrow or better yet tonite.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> K, nothing too serious...she has SIBO (Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth) basically the good/bad bacteria in her system got out of whack from eating the bad carrots. So we are going to give her amoxicillin/metronidazole & probiotics, in addition to the anti-nausea. Poor girl! She's NOT a happy camper, she had to have fluids under the skin this morning. Also have to remove almost all fat from her diet for a week or two as it can develop into pancreatitis. He thinks I should add Tripe (he heard it helps with bacteria) to her diet but I haven't been able to find it without it being shipped for boucoup bucks). Tracy....would the canned be okay or not?
> 
> Here's information on it:
> Balancing the Gut Flora - WSAVA 2003 Congress


Dang those carrots!! I heard of another dog who got pancreatitis from eating them just recently!! Frustrating!

Can you get canned tripe? That would be good. I know that tripe is low in fat. 

What about a probiotic? That might help balance things out as well. If you don't have a veterinary formula one, you can just get a good one for people and use it. I've heard that the powerful probiotics are kept refrigerated. Maybe someone else can help more. 

I'm glad she's on the mend. I'm sure the stress of having a new baby around probably didn't help either. Our little guys are so sensitive and that may have been enough to push her over the edge. Give her lots of love from us. 

Edit: Just clicked on your link and read about the SIBO and I see that they recommend probiotics as part of the treatment. OK - good!


----------

